

Marissa Mayer is no role model for female empowerment - wslh
http://www.haaretz.com/opinion/marissa-mayer-is-no-role-model-for-female-empowerment.premium-1.506785

======
lutusp
Paywall. Regardless of how interesting the article might be, it's not publicly
accessible.

